# Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?



## weinprofi (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Alleswisser, bin Absoluter Anfänger und angle in der Gegend von Koblenz, bisher nur an der Mosel, habe aber auch den Rheinschein.
Bisher habe ich nur Barben und Rotfedern auf Grund gefangen, jetzt solls auch mal ein Raubfisch mit Spinnfischen sein. Dazu werde ich wohl an den Rhein gehen. Hier gibt es ja diese Buhnen.

Die Frage ist, wo muß ich nun Spinnfischen, wo treiben sich die Raubfische rum ??

Zwischen den Buhnen im ruhigen Wasser, oder in der Höhe der Buhnenspitzen oder weiter draußen im Fluß |kopfkrat Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das angehen soll, bitte um Hilfe, auch ein Ratschlag bezügl. der zu verwendenden Köder wäre nicht schlecht.

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Da kam mal eine absolout interessante Flge von Planet Today. 
Warte ich schau mal ob dieser in der Videodatenbank gespeichert ist wenn nicht schreibe ich es selber.#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Nö, ist nix gespeichert.
Also ich glaube Top Stelle wären:
Einmal da wo die Strömung gegen die Buhne drückt.
Dann wo die Strömung am Ufer vorbei läuft . 
Und dann wieder wo das Wasser wieder in die Hauptströmung fließt.
Wenn das falsch sein sollte bitte verbessern aber ich meine das wäre so.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Buhnenhotspots für Raubfisch mal leihenhaft gezeichnet:

Strömungsrichtung ==>


1 | 2--------            3 | 4
--|  5 ---------                 |
-|___________|___
Ufer

1-4 jeweils tiefste Stellen eines Buhnenfeldes, meist liegen hier Zander tief am Grund. Je nach Strömung sind tiefen von bis zu 6 Metern keine Seltenheit.

5 eher Flaches strömungsarmes Wasser, hier halten sich überwiegend Hechte auf die auf Friedfische aus sind die sich zur Futtersuche und ausruhen aus der Strömung ziehen.

---- Platzhalter

EDIT: die Zander räubern die Freidfische die aus der Strömung in die Buhne reingehen.   Wenn Du auf Friedfisch aus bist, dann solltest Du knapp vor der Strömungskante angeln, aber nur auf Grund bitte.


----------



## weinprofi (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Danke erstmal, habe ich das richtig verstanden, die Fische sind also eher zwischen den Buhnen als draußen im Fluß ??

Ist das generell so - der Rhein hat ja ganz schön Strömung, braucht man es da gar nicht erst versuchen ? Eher im Uferbereich ?

Was empfehlt Ihr denn so als Köder ??

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich brauch endlich nen richtigen Fisch an der Angel, sonst geb ichs wieder auf, diese kleinen Rotfedern und Barben haben einfach zuviel Gräten, Ich angle übrigens um die Fische zu essen und nicht um Kuno den Killerkarpfen zu überlisten und anschließend damit zu prahlen.

Kompliment, nette Runde hier !!


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Schau mal hier unter Spinnfischen, dann Fischfinder,Buhne. Als Köder würde ich erstmal Gummifische probieren. Kannst aber auch Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner benutzen.#h


----------



## FischerBub (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Hi Weinprofi!

Ich habe ein ganz ähnliches Problem. Ich fische im Rhein zwischen der Staustufe Kehl/Strassburg und Gambsheim.

1.tes Problem: Man muss die Buhnen auf dieser Strecke erstmal finden, da sie höchst selten erkennbar sind da sie meistens weit unterm Wasser liegen --> nicht begehbar sind.

2.tes Problem: Der Rhein ist ziemlich gerade auf diesem Stück und hat enorme Fliesgeschwindigkeiten, was das anwerfen von Plätzen an der Stömungskante sehr erschwert, das Blei/der Gufi/oder was auch immer, beim absinken schon sehr weit mitgerissen wird. Zudem liegt die Strömungskante teilweise enorm weit draußen, was das ganze nicht besser macht.

Weiß jemand ob alle Buhnen im Rhein einen genormten Abstand zu einander haben? Z.B. alle 100/200m?

Wie kann ich gezielt mein Blei hinter einen Buhnenkopf werfen ohne das ich zuweit abtreibe bzw in den Groben Blöcken der Buhne hängenbleibe?

Habe es direkt im Rhein bis jetzt nur mit Gummifisch/Twister/Spinner probiert, und konnte damit nur kleinere Hechte und einige Barsche erwischen(Einen Rapfen noch), die ich meisten dann tendenziell in Ufernähe gefangen habe.

Mfg FischerBub#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Klar gibt es die auch im Freiwasser, Du hast aber nur nach den Bhunen gefragt.

Für den Anfang:

besorg Dir bebleite Spinner, Größe 2 in 3 Farben:

Silber
Kupfer
Gold

mehr nicht. Damit fischst Du systhematisch die von mir genannten Stellen ab. Wenn Du damit Erfahrung gesammelt hast, kannst Du auch mit GuFis anfangen. Selbes Spiel, eher harte Gufi nehmen an trüberen Tagen weiche an klaren Tagen.

Wenn Du soweit mitm GuFi trainiert bist, kannst auch in der Strömung versuchen. Am Buhnenkopf entlang arbeiten fürn Anfang.



FischerBub schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1.tes Problem: Man muss die Buhnen auf dieser Strecke erstmal finden, da sie höchst selten erkennbar sind da sie meistens weit unterm Wasser liegen --> nicht begehbar sind.



Google Earth hilft, Weite Würfe trainieren. Banana Jig Köpfe nehmen.




FischerBub schrieb:


> 2.tes Problem: Der Rhein ist ziemlich gerade auf diesem Stück und hat enorme Fliesgeschwindigkeiten, was das anwerfen von Plätzen an der Stömungskante sehr erschwert, das Blei/der Gufi/oder was auch immer, beim absinken schon sehr weit mitgerissen wird. Zudem liegt die Strömungskante teilweise enorm weit draußen, was das ganze nicht besser macht.



Mehr Gewicht



FischerBub schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob alle Buhnen im Rhein einen genormten Abstand zu einander haben? Z.B. alle 100/200m?



Haben sie nicht wirklich, sind zwar nicht willkürlich angebracht aber auch nicht wirklich genormt



FischerBub schrieb:


> Wie kann ich gezielt mein Blei hinter einen Buhnenkopf werfen ohne das ich zuweit abtreibe bzw in den Groben Blöcken der Buhne hängenbleibe?



Üben, Hänger sind aber immer wieder da, auch mit Übung



FischerBub schrieb:


> Habe es direkt im Rhein bis jetzt nur mit Gummifisch/Twister/Spinner probiert, und konnte damit nur kleinere Hechte und einige Barsche erwischen(Einen Rapfen noch), die ich meisten dann tendenziell in Ufernähe gefangen habe.
> ...



Größere Köder


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*



> diese kleinen Rotfedern und Barben haben einfach zuviel Gräten, Ich angle übrigens um die Fische zu essen



Dann habe ich auch einen Tipp für dich: das ganze Angelgerät das du im Rhein versenken wirst + Ruten / Rollen / Erlaubniskarten, das kannst du dir sparen. Du wirst nie soviel Fisch fangen dass sich das lohnt.
Wenn du dafür leckere Zander und Forellen kaufst fährst du billiger, sie schmecken besser und sie sind weniger Schadstoffbelastet.

Wenn du allerdings eigentlich angelst weil es dir Spass macht, dann ists vielleicht nicht sinnvoll alle (mit Betonung auf alle) Fische zu töten. 

Das nur mal für den Hinterkopf.


----------



## FischerBub (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Danke, Denni

 für die schnelle Antwort!:vik:

Ein Problem hab ich noch:

Ich bekomme des öfteren Bisse die ich nicht erwische. Wenn ich dann den Gummi kontroliere seh ich dann, dass die Fische alle sehr weit hinten(immer hinter dem Haken ) auf denn GuFi gehn. Und dabei benutz ich schon  relativ große Haken.
Kann das an einem systematischen Feheler von mir liegen? Zu schnelle Köderführung etc?


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Teilweise ja, nicht direkt reinhauen das der guFi einem ausm Wasser entgegenfliegt, auch mal nachlassen damit der tiefer eingesaugt wird.

Abhilfe schaft man mit einem zusätzlichen Drilling. Den Drilling unten am GuFi mit Hardmono/Authanic Wire befestigen. Erhöht jedoch die Hängergefahr.


----------



## FischerBub (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Naja meistens Fische ich schon mit relativ kleinen Gummifischen, beim Twister is da halt nichts mit Drilling.

Wenn ich die Köder noch größer mache hab ich dann halt auch wieder größere Probleme mit der Strömung.
Hab im Moment meistens Fische zwischen 8 und 14cm und meistens 15g Bleikopf vorne dran.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

die Größe ist soweit iO, die Bleiköpfe kann man aber etwas tunen. 15 g in praller Strömung ist nicht viel. Absinkzeit des GuFi s beachten, mindestens 3-4 Sek nach dem Zupfer sollten es schon sein. Sonst ist das für die Katz.

hier mal ein Bild vom Zusatzdrilling am GuFi

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/aoz/08/Faulenzer5.jpg

http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forumbilder/gummifischmithaken.jpg


----------



## west1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Versuchs mal mit 25-30g Bleiköpfen.

Wenn du damit  in der Strömung nicht auf den Grund kommst,
kleineren Gufi und schwereren Bleikopf nehmen.


Gruß west


----------



## weinprofi (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dann habe ich auch einen Tipp für dich: das ganze Angelgerät das du im Rhein versenken wirst + Ruten / Rollen / Erlaubniskarten, das kannst du dir sparen. Du wirst nie soviel Fisch fangen dass sich das lohnt.
> Wenn du dafür leckere Zander und Forellen kaufst fährst du billiger, sie schmecken besser und sie sind weniger Schadstoffbelastet.
> 
> Wenn du allerdings eigentlich angelst weil es dir Spass macht, dann ists vielleicht nicht sinnvoll alle (mit Betonung auf alle) Fische zu töten.
> ...



Hallo Norbert, 

also erstmal sei gesagt, das ich angle weils mir Spass macht, ich denke nicht im Traum daran, das sich das finanziell lohnt.

Alle kleinen und geschonten und untermaßige Fische werden natürlich lebend zurückgesetzt, wie kommst Du darauf, das ich alle Fische töte ??


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

Bedenke aber, das nicht in jeder Buhne ein Fisch wohnt... Ich kenne Buhnen das sieht`s wie nach dem Lehrbuch aus... Spätestens bei loten bzw. bei Niedrigwasser siehst du das Elend. Zu 90% sind die Buhnen zu flach und zu Hängerträchtig.

Meistens hilft nur ein Echolot oder Mitangler, die sich auskennen.


----------



## spin-paule (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*



weinprofi schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage ist, wo muß ich nun Spinnfischen, wo treiben sich die Raubfische rum ??
> 
> Zwischen den Buhnen im ruhigen Wasser, oder in der Höhe der Buhnenspitzen oder weiter draußen im Fluß |kopfkrat ...



Hi Weinprofi#h,
an den hessischen Rheinbuhnen, vermutlich ähnlich deinem Revier, habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
Den Kunstköder immer entlang der Steinpackung oder von ausserhalb an die Steinpackung des Buhnenkopfes heran führen. Oft kommt der Biss auf den letzten Metern. 

Habe mal ein Musterbeispiel einer Buhne zusammengebastelt. Die rot gepunktete Stellen sind meiner Meinung nach raubfischträchtiger als im flacheren Buhnenkessel. Zumindest mal kein Fehler, dort zu fischen!

Leider ist es aber auch so, wie Norbert bereits erwähnt hat, dass man bei der Buhnenspinnerei viele Verluste in Kauf nehmen muss. Schnur und Gufis gehen manchmal drauf wie nichts... aber ein anständiger Fisch macht bei mir die Verluste schnell vergessen|supergri

Zum Köder: Ich bevorzuge tief geführte Gummifische im Barschdesign (5-10cm). Der Bleikopf sollte schwer genug sein, um am Grund anzukommen. Das können manchmal 8gr oder auch 14gr sein. Wobbler und Spinner sind aber auch nicht schlecht. Näheres findest du sicher mit Hilfe der Suchfunktionen des Anglerboards.

Viel Spaß beim Spinnen:g

Gruß Paul
http://img297.*ih.us/img297/2108/buhnequ9.png


----------



## lute (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Buhnen am Rhein, wo sind die Fische ?*

|good:|good:|good:



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du wirst nie soviel Fisch fangen dass sich das lohnt.
> Wenn du dafür leckere Zander und Forellen kaufst fährst du billiger, sie schmecken besser und sie sind weniger Schadstoffbelastet.
> 
> Das nur mal für den Hinterkopf.


 
kann ich nicht bestätigen, meine 2 hechte ausm rhein waren das zweit beste filet was ich je gegessen habe! 
frisches zandefilet ausm rhein schmeckt mir auch bessa als das vom fischmarkt um die ecke

und schadstoff...
dann solltest du besser keine pommes essen, chips schon mal gar nicht und an rauchen darfst du überhaupt nicht erst denken geschweige denn in ne kneipe gehen wo geraucht wird.


----------

